# 16dpo & waiting on AF or BFP!!



## CloudNine

After months of TTC #1, I have always been disappointed when the dreaded :witch:shows up...but this time, being late & consistently getting BFN, its almost worse!!!
Instead of AF, I have watery, creamy CM...lots of it! And the oddest pinching, pulling sensation on my sides. :wacko: Its not necessarily painful, but surprising and lasts less than a second. Also, the other day at lunch I started weeping into my Whopper for no reason! haha :blush: WTH??? Normally I start cramping VERY badly the day before af and the day of, but this time I have had no "double over in pain" cramps like usual...been pretty easy actually LOL.

Are any of you ladies in the same boat with no af and BFN? Or got a BFP later? And how about that pinching?? Can anyone shed some light on this? All comments welcome, thank you!!


----------



## diverdi

I've heard lots of people mentioning the pinching, and the increased creamy CM, and the tearfulness. 
Sounds good to me. FX'd for you


----------



## CloudNine

WHEW! Ok, that makes me feel much better...I hope this is a good sign!! I thought it was gas at first but now I'm thinking otherwise haha


----------



## Jasiellover

How long have you been trying? Good luck!! Sounds hopeful!


----------



## CloudNine

We have been (seriously) trying for 5 months. DH wants to have a baby badly and I cannot wait for the day I can scream "SURPRISE!!!!" 
How long for you and your husband? Any advice on how to keep my sanity?? lol


----------



## Jasiellover

CloudNine said:


> We have been (seriously) trying for 5 months. DH wants to have a baby badly and I cannot wait for the day I can scream "SURPRISE!!!!"
> How long for you and your husband? Any advice on how to keep my sanity?? lol

2.5 years here.. 3 years in aug 

My husband is the same way! He wants a baby just as badly as I do and this has been such a struggle.

I wish I had some advice on how to keep your sanity but I'm over here stalking baby forums, looking up baby stuff, nursery etc I need some of that advice myself!! Haha I am so baby crazy !


----------



## CloudNine

LOL I am currently doing the same thing!! I am so fixated on googling & researching every little gurgle and twitch that happens...My husband thinks I've gone insane, but what can you say right? haha Google should be banned for us TTCers!! Where are you in your cycle right now? Are you testing now?


----------



## Jasiellover

CloudNine said:


> LOL I am currently doing the same thing!! I am so fixated on googling & researching every little gurgle and twitch that happens...My husband thinks I've gone insane, but what can you say right? haha Google should be banned for us TTCers!! Where are you in your cycle right now? Are you testing now?

LOL me too! I have been on that two week wait website all day reading the posts. I am trying not to obsess but it's so hard :nope: I am on clomid right now cycle day 22 maybe about 8dpo? Around there. So nope I'm not going to test unless I don't get my period by June 30th-July 1th. It's so hard!! But last month I had faulty tests and it really broke my heart. Just trying to steer clear from that again. When are you testing?


----------



## RockerMom85

I'm 16DPO and still NO signs of that horrible AF. When I say horrible...I generally know 3 days before that I am about to get it...and so does EVERYONE else. LOL. I am having lots of watery, almost lotiony CM...(getting REALLY tired of wearing pantiliners and changing my undies!!!), tender BB's, really tearful over everything, etc. Still no BFP though!!! GRRR!!!


----------



## hippymama23

Hey girls, I am right there with you!!! I am currently 10 days LATE for AF and getting :bfn:!!! The 2 ww is bad enough, not to mention it going on BEYOND 2 weeks!!! I feel like im going nuts over here. I am crampy, watery cm, heartburn, bloated, nipple sensitivity, just feeling off I guess you could say!!! GL and I hope we ALL get that :bfp: REAL SOON!!!!!!!!
:dust: to all!!!!!


----------



## CloudNine

Jasiellover said:


> CloudNine said:
> 
> 
> LOL I am currently doing the same thing!! I am so fixated on googling & researching every little gurgle and twitch that happens...My husband thinks I've gone insane, but what can you say right? haha Google should be banned for us TTCers!! Where are you in your cycle right now? Are you testing now?
> 
> LOL me too! I have been on that two week wait website all day reading the posts. I am trying not to obsess but it's so hard :nope: I am on clomid right now cycle day 22 maybe about 8dpo? Around there. So nope I'm not going to test unless I don't get my period by June 30th-July 1th. It's so hard!! But last month I had faulty tests and it really broke my heart. Just trying to steer clear from that again. When are you testing?Click to expand...

It really is hard to not test. I can never resist the temptation, then I get mad at myself for being disappointed! Such a roller coaster of emotions. Faulty tests?? Wha?? That's just awful, boo all over that. I'm so sorry hun. Last month, I too tested BFP on 2 ICs and then AF showed up...its devastating to say the least. 
I am currently 2 days late with no AF symptoms. I have been testing since 12dpo, but with no results. On some, I think I can see just a hint of a pink line, but I don't want to get my hopes up. If the witch hasn't come by next week, Im making a gyno appt for a blood test.


----------



## CloudNine

The watery, creamy, lotiony CM seems to be a trend YAY! Is this out of the ordinary for y'all? I'm like the Sahara right before af arrives LOL!


----------



## Jasiellover

Uhhh getting a line and then AF is serious the worst! Well hopefully that lines starts to get DARKER ! Being 2 days late is already a plus! & I too have lots of creamy lotiony CM but I noticed that last month too.

Welcome rockermom and hippymama! I really hope you guys get your BFP's! Being that you guys are so late, it sounds really hopeful! :)


----------



## Jasiellover

How are you guys feeling today?


----------



## CloudNine

UPDATE!
got a very shadowy, faint line on IC last night...kinda nervous its an evap line and I don't want to get my hopes up..still no af! grr...this is torture!


----------



## Jasiellover

CloudNine said:


> UPDATE!
> got a very shadowy, faint line on IC last night...kinda nervous its an evap line and I don't want to get my hopes up..still no af! grr...this is torture!

OMG girl that could be it! When are you gonna test again ?


----------



## CloudNine

I'm going to the store (sometime this afternoon when i finally get my behind off this couch LOL) to get a FRER or Answer. I've just read so many posts ab IC being confusing, lines not getting dark enough, evap lines, etc. So I was told to go get another kind of test. I have an EPT digital but if I don't want to waste it just in case, ya know? uugh...


----------



## Jasiellover

CloudNine said:


> I'm going to the store (sometime this afternoon when i finally get my behind off this couch LOL) to get a FRER or Answer. I've just read so many posts ab IC being confusing, lines not getting dark enough, evap lines, etc. So I was told to go get another kind of test. I have an EPT digital but if I don't want to waste it just in case, ya know? uugh...

Well good luck hope you get a bfp :)


----------



## CloudNine

Thanks girl, I hope so too. I will update. How are you??


----------



## Jasiellover

CloudNine said:


> Thanks girl, I hope so too. I will update. How are you??

I'm okay.. just waiting it out. Not feeling hopeful at all so basically just waiting for AF to show.


----------



## 012592

I know how you feel, I`m so done waiting i either want a bfp or af to show up already!


----------



## Jasiellover

012592 said:


> I know how you feel, I`m so done waiting i either want a bfp or af to show up already!

Exactly. I've already started planning on what I will get for next months cycle. I am going to try those OPK's that bring up a smiley face when you're ovulating. That would be so much helpful than trying to figure out stupid lines.


----------



## CloudNine

Jasiellover said:


> 012592 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel, I`m so done waiting i either want a bfp or af to show up already!
> 
> Exactly. I've already started planning on what I will get for next months cycle. I am going to try those OPK's that bring up a smiley face when you're ovulating. That would be so much helpful than trying to figure out stupid lines.Click to expand...

This wait runs our emotions through the gamut!! I feel like a crazy person most of the time. How many dpo are you?
I completely agree about the OPKs, I was considering trying those as well. Do you order from a certain site?


----------



## Baby2012

Oh wow ladies sending you ALL hugs! :hugs: I thought tww was bad enough but ladies you are not out until AF arrives ;) so I think it's looking good for all of you. Sending dust to you all xxxx

:dust:


----------



## Jasiellover

CloudNine said:


> Jasiellover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 012592 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel, I`m so done waiting i either want a bfp or af to show up already!
> 
> Exactly. I've already started planning on what I will get for next months cycle. I am going to try those OPK's that bring up a smiley face when you're ovulating. That would be so much helpful than trying to figure out stupid lines.Click to expand...
> 
> This wait runs our emotions through the gamut!! I feel like a crazy person most of the time. How many dpo are you?
> I completely agree about the OPKs, I was considering trying those as well. Do you order from a certain site?Click to expand...

I am about 9 DPO (guessing) I'm on clomid and my cycle is supposed to be anywhere from 24-28 day cycle. 
Right now I am on cycle day 23.

I usually order my preg tests from
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/
but these ovulation tests I am going to get from amazon. I saw some deals on there. Hopefully you don't need them though :winkwink:


----------



## Jasiellover

Baby2012 said:


> Oh wow ladies sending you ALL hugs! :hugs: I thought tww was bad enough but ladies you are not out until AF arrives ;) so I think it's looking good for all of you. Sending dust to you all xxxx
> 
> :dust:

Thank you girl! :flower:


----------



## CloudNine

012592 said:


> I know how you feel, I`m so done waiting i either want a bfp or af to show up already!

Are you also 17dpo, 3 days late for AF?? I thought I saw it in another thread, but not sure. Its dreadful isn't it? :wacko:


----------



## 012592

I`m somewhere between 15-17, Its horrible, Especially when i stop thinking about it and my back still makes me want to yell, Today i was having terrible-ish cramps in my pelvic area


----------



## CloudNine

012592 said:


> I`m somewhere between 15-17, Its horrible, Especially when i stop thinking about it and my back still makes me want to yell, Today i was having terrible-ish cramps in my pelvic area

OMG me too girl! I have been having cramps for a few days, but today they are pretty intense. Feels like af type cramps, along with a pinching on my sides. And i guess your cramps are in your lower back as well? lol awful!!
I hope we get answers one way or another soon...I got a shadowy faint pos on an IC, and just bought some Answer tests, so fxd that it shows SOMETHING! ANYTHING! haha
what kind of tests are you using?


----------



## 012592

I had (LOL) 3 answers all bfn, But i`m getting a FRER tomorrow, I just noticed how much my nails are growing (i`m a biter) and its sooo funny they never grow this fast! And yes its in my lower back too, I`m having the same pinching/twinges on my right side, Its kind of annoying lol


----------



## CloudNine

oh geez...something told me I should have gotten the frer's!!! but alas, my paycheck doesn't come until next friday and I went for the cheaper of the two haha. GL with your result, keep me posted!! All your symptoms sounds promising!
The pinching really is kind of annoying!! I'm comforted to hear someone else is experiencing this...I knew it couldn't be gas EVERY time LOL


----------



## 012592

Lol, I know it feels like its in my ovary because its near my hip area, So i`m hoping it stops soon lol, And i`m really excited if i get a :bfp: Gl to you and :dust:


----------



## CloudNine

Thanks Hun, GL to you as well!!!
Baby dust galore! xoxo Keep me posted on your situation!!!


----------



## 012592

Oh i will for sure!, When are you testing again?


----------



## CloudNine

Gonna wait a few more hours (just in case lol) and try not to drink anything. So early evening I will use one of the Answers and hope it treats me right lol ;) Are you excited to test tomorrow?


----------



## 012592

I may not test tomorrow, Not sure when i implanted, So gonna wait to mid next week or so, Then if still a neg get a blood test done!


----------



## CloudNine

oh ok gotcha..the guessing game strikes again!! BAH! I got a bit of brown discharge on 12dpo and I'm hoping this was my IB. And i agree with you...if I'm still neg and no af by mid next week, I'm making an appt too.
I read some ladies on here had their dr.s tell them "no" to a blood test...wth??!! I don't understand that...


----------



## 012592

I know right, My dr's office offers pee tests, But if i`m getting neg's at home, Why would i wanna take one there and get a neg? I`d rather get a blood test, Even if i hate needles (ick) I had very light pink spotting that turned brown on monday, And i was either 9 dpo or 12 dpo, Not sure yet, So waiting as long as possible for things to build up if that was it!


----------



## CloudNine

012592 said:


> I know right, My dr's office offers pee tests, But if i`m getting neg's at home, Why would i wanna take one there and get a neg? I`d rather get a blood test, Even if i hate needles (ick) I had very light pink spotting that turned brown on monday, And i was either 9 dpo or 12 dpo, Not sure yet, So waiting as long as possible for things to build up if that was it!

:haha: lmfao!! exactly!! no doctor that I'm giving my $ to is going to tell me "no"!! Unacceptable! Whichever dpo you were, its still in a good time frame for implantation!!!! yay! I hope thats what it was, it sure sounds like it!


----------



## 012592

Yeah, Me too, I keep talking to myself saying if theres a baby in there they need to stop giving me the twinges lol


----------



## CloudNine

Agreed! I wish I could be happy ab the pain, knowing I was preggo...until then, it will be considered a pain in my arse LOL


----------



## 012592

Lol, I know, Hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## CloudNine

Thanks Hun, you too :) I will post an update after I take my test...I hope I can wait for awhile longer!


----------



## CloudNine

and I couldn't wait...took one and bfn :( I guess its back to waiting for the witch to show up...


----------



## 012592

Awwww i`m sorry, Give it time, Remember everybody is different! When you get your bfp the time you spent waiting will be so worth it :dust:


----------



## CloudNine

thank you for saying that :) And you're right, it will be worth it...thats what I hold onto every month


----------



## 012592

Watch, One month you wont even be trying and you`ll get pregnant! =D


----------



## CloudNine

AF is here in full swing since yesterday :( FXD for next cycle!! I will not give up hope!
Thanks for your support 012592!!


----------



## Jasiellover

CloudNine said:


> AF is here in full swing since yesterday :( FXD for next cycle!! I will not give up hope!
> Thanks for your support 012592!!

Aww so sorry AF showed up! I hope you get that BFP very soon!! :flower:


----------



## 012592

Awwwwwwwww, So sorry that she got you! Good luck next month and may the baby fairy visit you and drop tons of sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## CloudNine

Thank you ladies, I so appreciate the support :) GL to you all as well! Let's get those BFPs!!


----------



## 012592

Off i go to get my blood test! Wish me luck! :dust:


----------



## CloudNine

Oh my goodness!! So exciting! Have you gotten results yet??
GL & tons of baby dust!!!!!


----------



## CloudNine

012592 said:


> Off i go to get my blood test! Wish me luck! :dust:

Any news yet? :flower:


----------

